# Green light scaring hogs??



## Wshman1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hogs at 27 yds under feeder. Each time my buddy turned on light hogs would scatter. No time to fling arrow. After 3 attempts with light the hogs left feeder for the night.

Red lens?? Lower powered light (used 1 million candle-power)?? I need some help.. Any thoughts?


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 14, 2013)

Everyone I know that are serious hog hunters all use red lights on their bows and red lights on their feeders

I just bought one from Amazon:http://www.amazon.com/Nebo-5632-Red...UTF8&qid=1387050124&sr=1-1&keywords=nebo+5632

I found out this morning Academy sports is now carrying the Nebo flashlights in white light,green light and red light for 39.99


----------



## Trophy Quest (Dec 15, 2013)

Green lights are fine.  He is using one that is too bright and they are seeing the contrast.  A dimmer one green or red will work.


----------



## work2play (Dec 16, 2013)

Red lights on three of my stabilizer set ups and under feeder-no issues, did have the green spoke a couple. If it casts shadows they will spook, try starting on the ground or in the trees and working it up/down to the hog. A million CP may be too bright.


----------



## Wshman1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replys. Going tonight with much dimmer light. Going to try red and green and see which works best.


----------



## wh3613 (Dec 18, 2013)

I was once told by an experienced pig hunter to make sure to turn the light on above the pigs and slowly lower it down to the target. He said if you turn the light directly on the hogs the shadows will spook them.


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Dec 19, 2013)

*Red or Green Cellophane*

Anybody know where to get red or green cellophane to wrap a white light. No need to buy a colored lens flashlight if you can find the cellophane ?


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hunt&Fish said:


> Anybody know where to get red or green cellophane to wrap a white light. No need to buy a colored lens flashlight if you can find the cellophane ?



autozone or any parts store for that matter should carry the quick-fix tape for tail-lights


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Dec 20, 2013)

wh3613 said:


> I was once told by an experienced pig hunter to make sure to turn the light on above the pigs and slowly lower it down to the target. He said if you turn the light directly on the hogs the shadows will spook them.



This is the way to do it. Bring it down just enough to get a shot.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Dec 24, 2013)

We use green lens cover on streamlight and they work just fine hogs dont spook any.


----------



## Bob2010 (Dec 24, 2013)

Anyone use the vrl-1 light.  Haven't used mine yet. Has red and green.  Which is my best pig option?


----------



## Hogwild80 (Dec 24, 2013)

Whats a vrl-1 light we've used green and had good success,i've te redd and cant see far at all green works great.


----------



## Bob2010 (Dec 24, 2013)

Type of light. You can use red or green. Not sure which I want to try first.


----------



## centerc (Dec 29, 2013)

cut the bottom off a mtn dew or sprite bottle for a lens cover


----------



## Hogwild80 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thats what i did last time out doubled the cover to make it greener worked great.


----------



## ScottA (Dec 31, 2013)

I have the VRL-1 light with the red, green & white LED modules. According to their website, green is better for coyotes & red for hogs. This is based on the wavelength of light each type of animal sees better. Also not all green & red lights produce the same wavelength of light. Looks like the VRL-1 folks applied some science when designing their lights.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey if red will work use it thats my thinking.


----------



## NCummins (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm assuming a weapon mounted light is legal????


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 4, 2014)

I assume it is. Vrl-1 light is bright with a pressure switch. Can see 100 yards plus easy.


----------

